# Drying BIG logs..



## iWoodPen (May 4, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have access to procuring some amazing woods from Hawaii. I have a close friend that I grew up with that can get hold of anything I need, and the costs is extremely cheap, pennies, then shipping.

The thing is- all the logs will be getting are green- just cut. No good for turning, right away. I don't really want to wait a year to let these things dry- so my question..

Should I cut them all to blank size and then do a quick dry method in the oven? I do NOT have a kiln available, so I am going to have to wing it a bit. What method do you think works?

Put the whole log in the oven and dry it low and slow?

Cut the blanks, risk warping? Will they warp? That would be a shame to cut and then totally ruin everything.

Thoughts? Has anyone done anything like this?

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Rick_G (May 4, 2016)

What are you using them for, if pen blanks cut them to 1" square, then cut to length.  Dry in microwave on defrost.  I do this all the time with wet blanks.  I do 5 or 6 blanks at a time.  Microwave on defrost for 3 minutes then let cool completely to room temp.  Depending on the wood and moisture content I may have to do this cycle 3 or more times.  I have a cheap moisture meter that the lowest reading is 8% so when it no longer reads they are dry enough.  If you don't have a meter you can always use a digital kitchen scale set on grams and then when the reading does not drop any more you are done.  
They may warp, that's why you cut them a little large so if they do you can re-cut them.  
Best if you don't use the wife's microwave in the kitchen for this.

When drying this way *do not leave* as they could burst into flames.  When I first started doing this I left them in longer than 3 minutes and had one start to smoke.  I dropped it in a bucket of water.  I broke it in half later and the inside was charcoal but the outside looked fine.  

Also best if your friend removes any bark first.  I know if they were opened for inspection coming in to Canada with bark on them I would never get them as customs would burn them to prevent any bugs getting in.


----------



## iWoodPen (May 4, 2016)

That's a great idea. It won't warp them too badly?


----------



## low_48 (May 4, 2016)

Your idea of a big log and mine must be two different things! You should never put any freshly cut wood into an oven, unless it has a setting of 90 degrees or less. Drying wood is way more complicated than just getting it hot. It takes air movement and gentle/or no heat. Too much heat and it dries the ends and surface so quickly that you get cracks from the differential of moisture in the blank. Shipping wet wood is fraught with all kinds of danger. First is the wood molding or cracking during shipment. Second is the strict import rules on importing timber. You have a lot of homework ahead.

How do I import wood into the United States?
The U.S. Department of Agriculture's Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) regulates the importation of wood and wood products. APHIS requires wood and wood products to undergo certain phytosanitary procedures prior to importation in order to eliminate the risk of introducing non-native pests and diseases into the United States.

There are two treatment options for wood and wood products. Heat treatment involves the use of a kiln dryer or dry heat, such as a microwave energy dryer. Chemical treatment involves the use of a surface pesticide, preservative, or methyl bromide fumigation.


----------



## JimB (May 4, 2016)

It will also be a good idea for your friend to seal the endgrain as soon as they are cut because if he doesn't there will most likely be cracks when you get them.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 4, 2016)

I had a couple of oaks taken down.
The butts were 16' long and 32" diameter.
Those were big to me.
What size are you discussing?


----------



## keithbyrd (May 4, 2016)

Another easy way to dry is put them in denatured alcohol.  I pour a gallon in a plastic bucket throw in the blanks and put on a lid. - let it set for 4-5 days then set out to dry.  The alcohol forces the water out of the wood and replaces the water with the alcohol.  When you take it out the alcohol evaporates very quickly -1-2 days.  I put a small fan over the drying pile and let it draw the alcohol away.  First time I did this I did it to prove the guy that told me that it wouldn't work!  I was amazed.  And the alcohol will last a long time.  Keep the lid on and use it over and over.  I have a bucket I have been using for over a year.


----------



## Rick_G (May 5, 2016)

iWoodPen said:


> That's a great idea. It won't warp them too badly?



Not that much.  By starting with 1" square there are very few that I haven't been able to recut to 3/4" blanks.  If they do warp you can cut them in half before resizing to 3/4" and the warp will be even less noticeable


----------

